# How do I get Luxie to stop attacking my feet??



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

My 7 week old GSD Luxie will not stop bitting at my feet or other peoples feet. Should I start to train her now or is it to early???


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

How long have you had her home? If she only been there for a day or 2 she is still acting like around her littermates which is they put everything in their mouth. So redirect her to a toy to play with and encourage to chew on that.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

When she attacks your feet, stop moving them. Then redirect her attention to a toy by moving the toy in an excited, animated fashion. This will help her to learn that it is appropriate to play with and chew on toys, but not feet.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

I got her Saturday!! I'm already in love.... I'm nervous though of how I am suppose to train here. I'm in graduate school and I don't have the funds necessary for a trainer or training session so I'm going to have to do it on my own which I am so happy and pumped about. Does anyone have tips or a general timelime of how and what I'm suppose to be training her to do?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm sorry-- you bought a puppy and you don't have a spare hundred bucks for a puppy class? What are you going to do if she ingests a sock and needs surgery? Might be a good idea to start a "puppy fund" for puppy expenses. I'm not trying to be rude or mean, just wondering.


----------



## szariksdad (Jun 25, 2010)

There are alot of valuable resources on the web whether here or on youtube of videos on how to train a gsd and the timeline. I like to remind people to be patient with a pup for they take time to grow and develop to the final product of an adult dog.


----------



## Luxie (Apr 19, 2011)

Emoore said:


> I'm sorry-- you bought a puppy and you don't have a spare hundred bucks for a puppy class? What are you going to do if she ingests a sock and needs surgery? Might be a good idea to start a "puppy fund" for puppy expenses. I'm not trying to be rude or mean, just wondering.


She was a gift, but i have set up a fund for her. Believe me I'm not going to be cheap with my dog... I was just wandering if it's worth it to train with someone or do it yourself.


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Luxie said:


> She was a gift, but i have set up a fund for her. Believe me I'm not going to be cheap with my dog... I was just wandering if it's worth it to train with someone or do it yourself.


The best way to do it is to do both! Go to class and then practice at home every day.

Classes are great because it provides distractions and socialization. They are also more about teaching you how to communicate with your pup better. When there is an instructor observing you and your pup, you'll get tons of insight on how to do things better because they will notice subtle things you may miss.

If you add your general location to your User CP then maybe some members can recommend some low cost classes in your area. Finding a training club is always beneficial and they offer tons of support.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Luxie said:


> She was a gift, but i have set up a fund for her. Believe me I'm not going to be cheap with my dog... I was just wandering if it's worth it to train with someone or do it yourself.


That makes more sense. Yes, it's absolutely worth it to go to classes. You'll often see threads started by people when the pup is 4 or 5 months old and he knows is commands in the house and in the yard, but becomes easily distracted, barking at other people and other dogs, unable to concentrate on the owner, acting aggressive when other dogs are nearby. . . . getting into classes helps to prevent this. Your pup learns from the very start to focus on obeying you, even when there are other dogs and distractions, even in different places and circumstances. Not to mention classes are an excellent socialization opportunity.

I've been involved in GSDs for 9 years, have been fostering with a rescue group for nearly that long, have rescued, rehabilitated, and rehomed many dogs, and I always take classes with my own dogs. You just can't get that kind of training experience at home or on your own.


----------

